# thread size on T3/T04E for coolant...



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Does anyone know what the NPT thread size is for the coolant NPT fittings on the T3/T04E? 

TIA...Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Turbonetics said it was 16mm or 18mm BSPT(?)

I'm still unsure about this because it's smaller than 1/2"NPT which would be closer to 13mm.

Anyone???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BSPT is british standard, sometimes if you try you can get an NPT to fit in there, but sometimes it's not easy.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think the one I ordered for the t28 is 3/8 bspt or npt. it might be the same....


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

NPT will not fit for *metric* threads.

3/8 is too small.

Thanks for the responses...Jody


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

James said:


> *I think the one I ordered for the t28 is 3/8 bspt or npt. it might be the same.... *


oops, that was the one for the oil drain...

well I've been using Greg Perry's site for a reference and from what I can tell he's using -4 x 1/4npt adaptors connected on to hose adaptors...


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

James said:


> *well I've been using Greg Perry's site for a reference and from what I can tell he's using -4 x 1/4npt adaptors connected on to hose adaptors... *


For coolant? Would you post the link to his site?

Thanks...Jody


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sure, here it is:

site


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks...different turbo though.


----------

